# My Babies!



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

I just wanted to share all of my Betta fish. I have 5 males (all separate tanks, obviously)

Robert Frost is a Double-tail Halfmoon Betta
Leonitous is a Halfmoon
and the rest are just normal healthy males  

I believe Niko has the marble gene too. He's starting to turn turquoise now!

Niko & Ponyo are my oldest; had them for almost a year
Leonitus, I've had for about 8 months
Stardust & Frost I just got a couple days ago  they are so tiny compared to the others.










They are all so cute and have their own little personalities


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovely! I like Robert Frost the best, I think he might marble too.


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Lovely! I like Robert Frost the best, I think he might marble too.


Yeah I think he might be too  hes little black spots. I just can't wait until he matures so I can really see his "true colors"


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful family!


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pretty boys! I have a betta that looks like Stardust's twin!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Awww what a cute little fish family


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

cjz96 said:


> Pretty boys! I have a betta that looks like Stardust's twin!


blood brothers! you'll have to show me a pic!


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you everyone  they are all so happy all the time i love them to pieces.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

cjz96 said:


> Pretty boys! I have a betta that looks like Stardust's twin!


Ha ha ha...I was just going to type the same thing...My beau looks just like him!
This is Beau...
View attachment 63516


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

And actually...I need a new pic of Beau..his colors are much deeper now!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ponyo is adorable!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful guys...I love Stardust my favorite !


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

aww so pretty!!! I love those solid blues, they are brothers!


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

so cute!! i love the solid blues in the fins and tail  they are brothers!


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Jupiter said:


> Ponyo is adorable!


thanks! hes the one in my display pictures


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Has ponyo always been that color? I really like the clear spot on his fin


----------



## binx123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Love your bettas!!!


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Has ponyo always been that color? I really like the clear spot on his fin


yeah for the most part he has, but he hasnt always had so much turquoise in his fins !


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you ^^


----------

